# My 55 Gallon planted



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

not to shabby there bud!


----------



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)

10x man : D my first tank


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

pretty good job there nice scape


----------



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)

10x







any suggestions and is this a good home for a gold spilo i asked in the other thread no one responded : )


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks nice!
Make sure you post progress


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nice scape

only thing i would change is make it one solid subsrate. Dont know your intentions but a carpet covering one type of substrate with a rock wall between would be pretty cool


----------



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)

update on my tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking good !


----------



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)

10x


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

good work! plants look good.


----------

